# Saturday morning ride?



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

People, as a NY/NJ vistor in LA, I am amazed how nice a riding area you guys have. Lots of bike lanes or wide shoulders, mostly nice road surface, no a-hole cab driver cutting you off... 

I put in a 3-hr ride today all over Burbank, Pasadena, Arcadia, Elmonte, Rosemead Temple City (I had no route or plan just went arbitrarily) and was surprised how many times I hit 45mph. 

I am leaving Sat aftrenoon but would love to do a nice morning ride. Are there local group rides? I am staying near the Montebello mall.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Sat morning Montrose ride with at least 100+ riders. Most riders meet at Trader Joe's market at the corner of Mission and Grand in South Pasadena at 8:25am sharp. The short ride will take you east towards Irwindale before looping back to Sierra Madre when the ride ends and riders disperse from there....about 35 miles.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

elviento said:


> People, as a NY/NJ vistor in LA, I am amazed how nice a riding area you guys have. Lots of bike lanes or wide shoulders, mostly nice road surface, no a-hole cab driver cutting you off...
> 
> *I put in a 3-hr ride today all over Burbank, Pasadena, Arcadia, Elmonte, Rosemead Temple City (I had no route or plan just went arbitrarily) and was surprised how many times I hit 45mph. *
> 
> I am leaving Sat aftrenoon but would love to do a nice morning ride. Are there local group rides? I am staying near the Montebello mall.


Oh geez, you must've been hot!


----------



## chromese5 (Jun 16, 2006)

il sogno said:


> Oh geez, you must've been hot!



It was crazy hot over at the Santa Ana river trail on Saturday and yesterday. Yesterday. my group was coming back form a nice cool breeze from San Clemente and when we were making our return trip to Yorba Linda, the last fifteen miles had a tempurature increase of at least 15 degrees (one guy marked it at 100+) with really dry air. Not fun.


----------

